# 1/10 scale garage



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and I am starting an unusual project that I'm hoping you guys can point me in the right direction with. 

I have been building 1/10 scale radio control scale 4x4 trucks. I recently built a doll house from a RGT kit & was happy with the results and feel confident enough to tackle a scratch build. I have a very unique area in my yard of rocky terrain that I drive the trucks in and want to develop it into a 1/10 scale outdoor ORV park with buildings. Sort of a Garden gauge for trucks if you will. I've got the help of a horticulture friend on scale plantings that will be suitable in the rocky terrain but I know nothing abuot outdoor scale buildings. 

I figured a service station was the logical place to start and I'll be purchasing plans for this HO garage as well as building the HO version for reference:

http://www.jlinnovative.com/Catalog...qowWpfKe3c

I work in AutoCAD so adjusting these plans to 1/10 scale shouldn't be too difficult. 

at 1/10 scale it will be 7' long so I want to leave it outside, at least in the summer. I may and try to use some 1/12 scale doll house windows since the scale is close and if I custom make the entire thing, I may get overwhelmed (3 young kids are helping me). 

So, I'm curious if anyone can reccomend good resources for building outdoor scale structures that will hold up to the weather and or anything else that might be helpful.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd look at using either acrylic or Sintra/Kemotex/Foam PVC board (it goes by many names) for the structure. 

It's hard to tell what kind of siding that is, but Precision Products has some 1:12 stuff that might be close enough.  http://www.appliedimaginationinc.com/precision_products/

I've used their stuff to cover my buildings, though my largest is only about 42 inches. My stuff stays outside all year long in northern Virginia. Check out http://www.jbrr.com/html/buildings.html


If you go with Sintra, you can carve your own siding, though that may be a bit tedious. Either way, make sure you use a good paint to cover everything. I use exterior latex and have it custom mixed at Home Depot - I just get the sample size. 


Make your own windows out of styrene - I would not trust the dollhouse stuff to last outside. It's not that hard, and I've got some guidance here: http://www.largescalecentral.com/articles/view.php?id=52
http://www.largescalecentral.com/articles/view.php?id=52 


Here's a build log of a recent building done with Sintra and corrugated plastic:  
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=13987 


One done with just Sintra: http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=14321
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=14321 


And one done in clear Acrylic:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=6924

Sounds like a fun project!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

This looks like a neat source to help you make your own gas pumps: http://www.modeljunkyard.com/spages/gas_pump_model.html


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've edited that first response about 20 times, but can not figure out how to get all of the links active, even though they are all done the same way. 

Well, I guess that will just have to do...


----------



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

Bruce, thanks a lot, I can copy & paste links. Exactly the kind of info I was hoping to find. I plan to use some 1/12 scale doll house accessories but I want to custom make the pumps because the trucks, being 4WD RCs, already sit higher than scale so a 1/12 scale pump would look way to small I think. 

The more I think about the windows, I think you are right, styrene would work better. I went ahead and purchased the HO version so I can get a feel for what kind of mods I'll have to make at 1/10, get some ideas for signs, & some detail on the trim, etc.


----------



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

P.S. I had plan to go with 1/4" birch ply. Are most outdoor buildings being built with plastic? I've used sintra before in RC boat applications & it's pretty easy to work with but I've never worked with anything that big or thick. I would assume it's easier to work with than wood. Do you score & snap sheets that big just like styrene or??? Seems like any kind of table saw would easily melt it. I hadn't even considered plastic.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not use the birch ply outside. I've had very good luck with acrylic and Sintra. 

Sintra is nice to work with. I've cut the 3/8" stuff with a knife. Admittedly it's a lot of passes, but it makes for a nice clean cut; especially handy for window openings. I've tried cutting it with a power jig saw, but it just melts. 

I'd sure go for the scratch built pumps. I think you'll enjoy making all of this.


----------



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I will enjoy building the entire thing. I priced the Sintra & it's not cheap but I think that will be the way to go in the long run. Thanks for all your help. 

Doug


----------



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

Bruce, thanks again. I got a little more time to go through your links. The styrrene window thread & sintra build log has most of the info I need to get started. I ordered the gas pump plans & ebook. I haven't done as much styrene work as I should before tackling this project & that will be a good project to start on.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, 
Styrene is fun to work with. It's easy to get the strips stuck in the jig when making windows, but I just let them set up for a few minutes and then pry them out with the tip of a knife. 

I hope you post pictures of your progress.


----------



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

I will post pictures. May be a while, I've got three small helpers and everything happens in slow motion these days.


----------



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

I was searching Google for some info and stumbled across my own thread and realized... it's been a while and I have started this project as well as a few others and I said I would post pictures... so here are some other buildings I've finished and the garage that I am currently working on.


----------



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

Here are a few more I've done.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

That is an awesome concept. I have never heard of making a scale outside Off Road area for Rc trucks and cars. Is this a common practice. 

The buildings are really good also.


----------



## DRW-FJ40 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Jake. I don't know that it's common practice, certainly not as much as Garden RR but with RC trucks you obviously don't need a track so you can drive them anywhere so not as much incentive to develop your own course. Most people drive them on hiking trails or rocky areas. there are some scale off road areas but most focus on the terrain as most people into RC off road trucks are into driving them. My interests have morphed more into... what I call "yard art".... more of an outdoor diorama. The area I've developed is 50' from my work bench so the need to keep things outside & weather proof has not been as big an issue as I first thought. The large bamboo bridge did stay out all summer last year & really took a beating. But my building construction techniques are very similar to doll houses. It's key to be able to see inside them but I try to design them in such a way, or choose a subject like a 3 sided shelter where I don't have a wall missing like a tradional doll house. 

Here are a couple of threads on RC truck forums which are 99% oriented towards the models themselves but these two have dedicated sections for outdoor courses / dioramas. And a video too. 

Looking at this thread, it was less than two years ago that I was looking to start making buildings.... seems like a lot longer ago.

Video @ Wolf Creek

Wolf Creek at Scale4x4.com

Wolf Creek at Scale Builder's Guild


----------

